# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Busco socio capitalista

## felixwam

_El tema es incrementar la presencia en las tiendas, soy proveedor en el giro de verduras y frutas en PLAZA VEA, con los siguientes productos: zanahoria, espinaca, alverja americana, habas verdes y vainitas. Son productos de masivos y de alta rotación._  puede ser bajo  cualquiera de las siguientes opciones  1.- Incorporacion como Socio capitalista, en la razon social ya existente, 2.- Alianza comercial, 3.- Entrega en concesion del codigo, 4.- Creacion de una nueva Razon Social y transferencia de los codigos. 5.- Venta del codigoTemas similares: Busco socio capitalista Busco socio capitalista Artículo: Tasas de interés de Agrobanco se reducirían significativamente con socio extranjero Socio para engorde de ganado Busco socio

----------


## PepeStereo

Hola, estoy interesado en tu negocio, tengo experiencia en ventas en autoservicios y tengo algunos contactos. Si sigue en pie tu búsqueda de un socio Confirmame al siguiente correo jlhernandez_r@hotmail.com. 
Saludos. 
Jose Luis

----------

